# 2017 Elk Drawing- Successful or Not?



## Dan Kile (Jun 27, 2017)

Hunting18 said:


> Good Luck to everyone who applied for this year's Michigan Elk and bear licenses! May the odds be in your favor.
> 
> Report back through out the week as you have time and let us all know what you were lucky enough to draw and where you will be hunting.


I was one of the lucky ones for 2017. I drew an antlerless tag for the December hunt in unit F. Anyone with a guide recommendation please give me what info you have including phone numbers. A personal recommendation is worth so much more than advertisement.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone know the gentleman that won the Pure Michigan hunt this year? I heard through the grape vine that he also pulled a bull elk tag. Does that mean he can take two elk this season???


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

No tag, no surprise...


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

nope


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Hank - I have a young fella looking for a donated tag if you don't have one in mind.


Scott I have ave 2 youngsters I am checking with if they cannot hunt I will fix the young man up


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

hank713 said:


> Scott I have ave 2 youngsters I am checking with if they cannot hunt I will fix the young man up


Sounds good, Hank. My offer for you extends to the youngster of your choice as well.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR (Sep 12, 2014)

Negative for me on both elk and bear, but I would like to say. Wow guys! That is incredibly generous of the both of you. Thank you both Scott and Hank for putting a smile on my face with your selflessness!


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

Hunting18 said:


> Anyone know the gentleman that won the Pure Michigan hunt this year? I heard through the grape vine that he also pulled a bull elk tag. Does that mean he can take two elk this season???


His name must be Jimmy O'McShaughnessy, and he must look like this guy:


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Unsuccessful again....for like 20 years.

Building bear points...8 now.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters that drew an elk license. I know how you feel, I drew mine last year after applying for almost 30 years. Shot a cow on 9/19/16.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Well after applying for a tag every year before and the 14 years of the "Weighted" Draw, I finally got a tag. It is for an "Antlerless" but she will eat good if I'm successful. Fingers crossed. Since I can't start applying again for 10 years and the 14+ it might take to get drawn again, this is a Once-In-A-Lifetime tag. I have hunted Elk out of State and I know it can be Feast or Famine. But what kind of hunting isn't? Good Luck to all the other LUCKY hunters.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

hank713 said:


> Scott I have 2 youngsters I am checking with if they cannot hunt I will fix the young man up


I would like to be the first to say thank you very much to Hank for his generosity in donating his cow elk tag to a 15 year old young man from Gaylord. 

Lucas is beyond excited for the once in a lifetime opportunity Hank has provided him. 

Not only are you a man of your word, but I can honestly say without having ever met you that they don't come any better than you, Hank. 

Thank you, 

Scotty


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I would like to be the first to say thank you very much to Hank for his generosity in donating his cow elk tag to a 15 year old young man from Gaylord.
> 
> Lucas is beyond excited for the once in a lifetime opportunity Hank has provided him.
> 
> ...


No truer words have ever been spoken, that they don't come any better than Hank.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> No truer words have ever been spoken, that they don't come any better than Hank.


100% fact. Hank and his whole family are great people.


----------

